# West Mids Hilly House Meet, April 6th



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

penciled in meeting for the above venue and date in april,

I will PM all who attended the last meeting in January and the rest who have shown an interest since..

any thoughts please let me know...

Allen


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

That date is ideal for me Allen, hope its ok for the rest... 

It's a busy month, remapped the week after, then the rolling road day on the 26th 

John


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

Duggy said:


> That date is ideal for me Allen, hope its ok for the rest...
> 
> It's a busy month, remapped the week after, then the rolling road day on the 26th
> 
> John


Also OK for me Allen  And like Duggy, it's going to be a busy month for me. Just hoping the weather is going to be dry so that I don't have to spend the weeks in between washing the TT!

Viv.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
As the toy will be on the road by then I can leave the friggin van at home pop along in a TT


----------



## snap (Feb 26, 2014)

If ive found a car by then ill come lol
Looking for a sub £5k softtop


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

What would format of meet be?


----------



## bboy80 (Jul 29, 2013)

Yup ill pop along if im still in ross..


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

bboy80 said:


> Yup ill pop along if im still in ross..


If you are still in Ross on the day, then we could travel up in convoy.


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> As the toy will be on the road by then I can leave the friggin van at home pop along in a TT


cheers phil
that would be great to see you again and the toy....


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

spike said:


> What would format of meet be?


hi spike

what do you meen by format ? you simply turn up and have a drink and chat about your car or the weather or anything really, great for getting tips off more experienced guys/gals about mods or just cleaning materials....anything, just have fun. thats what I do.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

thebluemax said:


> spike said:
> 
> 
> > What would format of meet be?
> ...


ok, some meets include meals, drives, so just wondered.


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

spike said:


> thebluemax said:
> 
> 
> > spike said:
> ...


oh I see mate, just an informal get together this time of year.


----------



## bboy80 (Jul 29, 2013)

Well looks like im definitely still staying in ross. So I should be good for the 6th..

I'll need a reminder though. My memory is extremely bad ha.


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

bboy80 said:


> Well looks like im definitely still staying in ross. So I should be good for the 6th..
> 
> I'll need a reminder though. My memory is extremely bad ha.


I'll remind you on fb mate :wink:

John


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

will PM all on my list about the 6th april tonight/tuesday to see who can make it..


----------



## bboy80 (Jul 29, 2013)

Duggy said:


> bboy80 said:
> 
> 
> > Well looks like im definitely still staying in ross. So I should be good for the 6th..
> ...


Cheers John lol.


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

okay all you TT lovers, I'v PM'd 28 interested parties for interest in coming to the next west mids TT meet at the "Hilly House"
Himley road, Dudley. DY1 2QH.
nice big car park and good beer etc. will list all those who confirm that they are coming as I find out.

Allen


----------



## MrBigTurner (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks for the email Allen, I'll be there.

Finally show my face!

Harry

Harry


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Hi Allen,

Replied to pm, I'll be there keeping the Mk1 numbers up 

John


----------



## rst (Oct 9, 2013)

I'll be coming, first TT meet for me  I'll get some good pics on my camera


----------



## rst (Oct 9, 2013)

Just my luck...
GTI springfest is on that Sunday  I'm going there in the golf


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Cheers Allen 

Look forward to seeing you and the guys then 

Daz


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

so far then...but early days. 

confirmed:
Duggy
MrBigTurner
AudiCoedDuon
Jenny H
Eastwood1875
Thebluemax
gazbrad
Pow3r_L3ss
Forest


----------



## steve99w (Feb 28, 2014)

thebluemax said:


> will PM all on my list about the 6th april tonight/tuesday to see who can make it..


Hi Mate, I won't be able to make my 1st meet... i have the small matter of Glasgow Rangers Cup Final tickets, so will be in Scotland that weekend.

Thanks
Steven


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

I will be up for this if I'm not at spring fest. I will be coming from Hereford

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

It looks like me and the missus will be heading down for a chat and a bite to eat, anyone else stopping for lunch?


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Hope to stop for lunch


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

anyone else fancy a meet up in Dudley in april ? a few comitted so far so lets hope its dry then.  looks like washing the car again....


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

The more the merrier, just turn up and have a chat


----------



## Kirst (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi im new to all this, what time will you all be meeting? Im thinking about popping along but its abit daunting :-|


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi Allen

I'm having doubts as to whether I'll be able to make this meet.  I'll confirm the situation on Saturday.

Viv.


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

Kirst said:


> Hi im new to all this, what time will you all be meeting? Im thinking about popping along but its abit daunting :-|


Hi Kirst
nothing to worry about at our meets, all informal and everyone is very friendly, you probably wont be the only first timer coming. 
meet up in the car park at around twelve. hope the rain stays away but come anyway, yours looks a beauty, very shiny,
Mines a MK 1 2001 as well so something in common

Allen


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

AudiCoedDuon said:


> Hi Allen
> 
> I'm having doubts as to whether I'll be able to make this meet.  I'll confirm the situation on Saturday.
> 
> Viv.


Hi Viv
pity if you cant come mate but hope to see you there if you can.

Allen


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm looking forward to my dinner already


----------



## Kirst (Mar 24, 2014)

thebluemax said:


> Hi Kirst
> nothing to worry about at our meets, all informal and everyone is very friendly, you probably wont be the only first timer coming.
> meet up in the car park at around twelve. hope the rain stays away but come anyway, yours looks a beauty, very shiny,
> Mines a MK 1 2001 as well so something in common
> ...


Thanks, im gonna pop along, have you got the postcode for the place please? 
Iv checked the weather and its going to rain all day, typical british weather.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Kirst said:


> Thanks, im gonna pop along, have you got the postcode for the place please?
> Iv checked the weather and its going to rain all day, typical british weather.


Here you go



thebluemax said:


> okay all you TT lovers, I'v PM'd 28 interested parties for interest in coming to the next west mids TT meet at the "Hilly House"
> Himley road, Dudley. DY1 2QH.
> nice big car park and good beer etc. will list all those who confirm that they are coming as I find out.
> 
> Allen


See you sunday


----------



## Kirst (Mar 24, 2014)

forest said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks  see you sunday


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

hi all
well it's going to rain for the meet tomorow , typical after all the good weekends, but I'm going anyway, I meen how wet can it get ? :lol: hope all who said they were coming will do but wont blame them if they dont fancy the weather.
Got to wash the sand off mine in the morning even if it does rain.

hope to see you all soon.

Allen


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

thebluemax said:


> hi all
> well it's going to rain for the meet tomorow , typical after all the good weekends, but I'm going anyway, I meen how wet can it get ? :lol: hope all who said they were coming will do but wont blame them if they dont fancy the weather.
> Got to wash the sand off mine in the morning even if it does rain.
> 
> ...


Hi Allen

I'm sorry I can't make it today. It's not the weather that holding me back, but the removal of some asbestos board before a long awaited job can start on Tuesday.

Hope everything goes according to plan in spite of the weather. Will see you at your next meet.

Viv.


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

I cant make it either, think I have man flu starting :x

Jenny


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi all,
Have had F.I.L in and out of hospital having pacemaker fitted and then he fell off a pair of ladders this week and injured his back. We have confiscated all access equipment so things should quite down a bit now I hope. Thing is he is 83!!!
Will catch you on the next one. To be honest I have not even had time to tax mine yet [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Sorry guys n gals, not going to make it today. Still recovering from a heavy night out. Will see you on the next one


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

forest said:


> Sorry guys n gals, not going to make it today. Still recovering from a heavy night out. Will see you on the next one


As above  Sorry guys - will be there for the next one.

Hope you all had a nice meal 

Daz


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

no probs, but met some new faces today, hope you all enjoyed your first meet (if a little quiet)


----------



## noTTyet (Feb 20, 2014)

Hello all,never been to a meet but would be good to come along to the next one if you could message me when its all happening please,thx Neil


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

noTTyet said:


> Hello all,never been to a meet but would be good to come along to the next one if you could message me when its all happening please,thx Neil


hi Neil
yes of course I can message you when the next meet is looming, probably wont be till late may, always hopeing for the better weather mate. keep using the forum .....
Allen.


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

thebluemax said:


> noTTyet said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all,never been to a meet but would be good to come along to the next one if you could message me when its all happening please,thx Neil
> ...


Keen for meet in may


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

Kirbzz_11 said:


> thebluemax said:
> 
> 
> > noTTyet said:
> ...


will pm you for next meet....

Allen.


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

Any details on next meet guys and girls? Locations or dates? Me and my mate want in  he's not on here yet but has a stage 2, 225 coupe same as me from Solihull


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Would like to come along to the next meet, not got my TT anymore but still driving an Audi. Off to Turkey for a week on the 9th May so 16th onwards I reckon we can make it.

Jase.


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Templar said:


> Would like to come along to the next meet, not got my TT anymore but still driving an Audi. Off to Turkey for a week on the 9th May so 16th onwards I reckon we can make it.
> 
> Jase.


What you bought Jase?

Be good to see you again EvenTT13 seems like years ago...

John


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Duggy said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Would like to come along to the next meet, not got my TT anymore but still driving an Audi. Off to Turkey for a week on the 9th May so 16th onwards I reckon we can make it.
> ...


It sure does mate and still a few months off till this years event.

I went for a S4 Black Edition earlier in the year.. nice quick understated run around 
Sort of been missing the TTR since the suns popped out though.


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Do we want to start to look at a date for the next meet, especially now the suns come out?

John


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

thebluemax said:


> will PM all on my list about the 6th april tonight/tuesday to see who can make it..


This one looks like it's starting to gather momentum if anyone is interested in some in between action ? :

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=639577


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

Templar said:


> thebluemax said:
> 
> 
> > will PM all on my list about the 6th april tonight/tuesday to see who can make it..
> ...


6th April was last month lol? We want one soon hah!!!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Kirbzz_11 said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > thebluemax said:
> ...


Think they're looking at doing a regular meet up.


----------



## Kirbzz_11 (Aug 23, 2012)

Oooh yeah I'd be up for regular meets !! Starting ASAP haha


----------

